# kngtmat Bicycles



## kngtmat (Jul 31, 2011)

Here are my bikes but too many pics for one post so I will ad some maybe every week until all of them have been shown.

My 1994 Murray Monterey Christine.








Spaceliners



Maybe some day I could find out who did this which is cool but I might make it a single, 2 or 3 speed.







And one more for now, my 1975 Raleigh Folder but the tire I have for the front wheel keeps rubbing both sides of the fork and the rims are too ruff for the brake pads.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 31, 2011)

I really like the Spaceliner clunker!  What does the switch on the tank do?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 31, 2011)

I really like the Spaceliner clunker!  What does the switch on the tank do?  A little bit of trimming would really improve the fit of the tank.  The nibblers from Radio Shack work surprisingly well-http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2289712


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 31, 2011)

I have the same Raleigh folder. I think they are quite cute. Your other bikes are nice too, Can't wait to see the rest of the collection.


----------



## kngtmat (Jul 31, 2011)

The switch wasn't attached to anything, the red & black wires which was taped to what looked like old brown extension cord then nothing, the horn had an old blue & white Radioshack rechargeable battery from the 70's or 80's in it but was corroded with a penny between the bat and contact.


The folder was free along with some other stuff.

It's a small collection so far.
1986 Monterey and fork not pictured was free.



Red that was originally the first paint is blue then green with metal specs or something in it 65 & green 68 Stingray - Free.






Mens 65 Coppertone but looks brownish but who ever had it one time before must have worked around tar & dirt that changed the color a bit but where the headbadge was you can see the coppertone - Free.







A few more left for later.


----------



## kngtmat (Aug 2, 2011)

A few frames, they are ladies but I'm into collecting matching mens, ladies, buys & girls eventhough I don't have matching ones yet sicne I just started bikes again recently.










Xgames Motobike that I have everything except for a 20 inch rear disc brake wheel.




Tyler bike and a Rollfast


----------



## kngtmat (Sep 14, 2011)

Does this look to bad to keep trying to save the original paint under the red spray paint?


----------



## kngtmat (Jan 28, 2012)

I just got this for $10 for what little parts it has but atleast the crank with the cap was worth it & they will go on my Spaceliner.

It has WF on the ends of the pedals, she is a poor little bike that he said was done as a trike when he got it. 

Serial Number MOW 55X10 . 261352


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 28, 2012)

What are your plans for your raleigh foldable?


----------



## kngtmat (Jan 29, 2012)

I have been putting off doing anything with it which I was thinking of doing some things with including I just got a smaller front tire for it yesterday and the rims need attention because they are ruff that when I use the new brakes on it they are scraping off the few times I rode it.


----------



## kngtmat (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I looked at my Raleigh and the rims are rough and they have all the chrome peeling off so I don't know about it, also I tried washing it & it looked clean with the paint shining but when it dried it went back to being dull.

I also just got a Murray made Mercury bicycle yesterday and here are some pics as well as the serial number (MO  R213  255980).


----------



## kngtmat (Feb 2, 2012)

More pictures.


----------



## kngtmat (Feb 3, 2012)

Does anyone have any info on these bikes including an ad or catalog pics, model and so on because I have looked but the entire internet gives me the run around on any info?


I looked at the serial number section it says 1959 but it doesn't have the same frame as the ones in the 1959 Murray pics I have seen


----------



## kngtmat (Feb 16, 2012)

I have been thinking of selling my Raleigh folder so I can buy bike parts and so I could get through this month but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## kngtmat (Mar 19, 2012)

Just a few parts I got at the Flea Market that I could only afford, they had A lot of nice parts & Bicycles including a 70's Ladies AMF, some Vinese Huffy but had an interesting frame & parts at the place I went to get these parts from and another place that had a 70's/80's Ladies Huffy lightweight an early 90's Murray mountain bike and a 70's Mens Schwinn 3 speed but all three were spray painted over most of them but very lightly in comparison to the Ladies Rollfast I got last year.


The parts are a $5 Wald headset 4080, $5 Wald 1990 bottom bracket which they had a few more but no more money after the kids yellow & black Super Siren Bicycle Alarm number 102 with no date made in Taiwan judging by the box it's 70's/80's in the box for $5 but it is missing the mounting hardware so I have to figure how to get it on.


----------



## kngtmat (Apr 27, 2012)

Some more little update pics of a 90's Western Flyer I have, I have only seen one other like this one but they didn't show much info and it didn't have that blue paint that someone has done to this one for some reason.










Where some kind of sticker was at for who knows what.

















The whole bike.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 27, 2012)

Judging from the chain ring, handlebars, frame, and such, I would have to say that that Western Flyer is a Murray built bike.


----------



## kngtmat (Apr 27, 2012)

I thought it was a Huffy built or something else because I have seen this bike has a chainring from Huffy's the frame has Huffy looking dropouts but the frame is different from a Huffy the way the cantilever bars are placed differently from the ones I have seen with the Huffy name and I think you are looking at the late 90's red Murray Valiant Classic mixed with it.

I have tried to see 90's Huffy & Western Auto catalogs & such but no luck yet so I can have to go with the bike.


----------



## kngtmat (Jul 27, 2012)

I have been looking & looking but every time I see a Grand Trophy the Murray ones are easy to see it is a Murray but I still can't figure out who made my Grand Trophy because none of the late 80's & 90's Huffy beach cruisers have a straight downtube but the one early 80's AMF built Western Flyer does but I think I read they stopped making bikes in the early 80's or whatever it was so it couldn't be mine although the serial starts with an A like I have seen a few AMF's have.



I also look every day and see a few close to mine but they are from the 80's not the 90's judging by the forks and if I do see one they never show a close up of the sticker above the bottom bracket to see what mine could have said since it is all off except for the glue to stick it to the frame.


If anyone find any Western Auto catalogs pics for the 90's can you post them, thanks in advanced?


----------



## patina51 (Jul 27, 2012)

*looks great to me!*

I love your Murray bicycle i looks great!

patina51


----------



## kngtmat (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks.





I will be adding new grease to the Flyer and maybe the red Murray later.


----------



## kngtmat (Aug 11, 2012)

Now I think I found the Grand Trophy is a Roadmaster because I saw a Roadmaster bike with the dropouts are the same as well as put on the frame the same too, the name on the Roadmaster was Aspen.


----------



## kngtmat (Aug 24, 2012)

I went to a church yard sale then saw this 94 Free Spirit bmx so I got it for not too much.

I know it's not what most people think is a good bike but I really like it especially since it's made by Murray plus Sears parts direct has enough replacement parts for it, I hope one day I can afford an 80's Murray BMX but this one will do.

It has Duro Double Impact tires that looks old but I don't know if it's original tires, I know the seat & seat post isn't original but everything else is.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Wow, I'm jealous...*

Nice collection....You got some really nice stuff there.......!


----------



## kngtmat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks.



I want to ask does anyone thinks that my rat 1968 Stingray is worth to see if it's enough that someone would take it in a fair trade for a 1968 to late 1970's Murray/Sears bike with a rat trap fork unless it's like a 24 inch bike like a Spyder 500 that doesn't use a rat trap? 

The bike I trade it for doesn't have to have a seat but at least have the rest of the parts including the sissy bar because I already have a banana seat that has no bike for it.


Only things wrong on mine is the headset nut isn't right because it gives the stem a little play in it and the rear wheel seems true & stops very well but it has a slight wobble with the hub that I do not want to get into in case I mess it up since I have never had to work on a rear hub before.


----------



## kngtmat (Oct 4, 2012)

I cleaned the Folder, it looked really bad but when I finally figured a way to clean the bike it looks wat better but it still has it's problems and looked like someone on purpose they made it looked bad with some kind of stuff over everything.

Before


----------



## kngtmat (Oct 4, 2012)

Sorry for the double post but only a certain amount of pictures for each post.


After


----------

